# My art exhibit.



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Dec 1, 2018)

My paintings.


----------



## JGalt (Dec 1, 2018)

Hmmm. Looks "European."  

What's the story behind mustachioed guy in the first picture?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Dec 1, 2018)

JGalt said:


> Hmmm. Looks "European."
> 
> What's the story behind mustachioed guy in the first picture?



He's an Albanian.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Dec 8, 2018)

2nd art exhibit of my paintings.


----------

